# West Park Hospital, Epsom, September '09



## mr_bones (Sep 13, 2009)

West Park Hospital has always been an interesting place to explore, and seems to become more fascinating as decay and general decline sets in - although lately there is a lot of vandalism starting to appear. Having planned this trip for a few weeks, it was great to finally meet up with the group who included DP members King Al, Klempner69, Harvester, Tommo and Drypulse.

The sun was beaming in, and it was ideal for 4 hours wandering through the vast hospital grounds.

It was especially interesting to see the remains of Honiton and Hereford ward which suffered an arson attack several years ago and looks more like a garden than a ward.

Also armed with the newly purchased Fuji S5600 camera which was sold to me by rjg_scotland.

Here are the pictures, enjoy.


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 13, 2009)

thats a nice place there and some cracking pictures aswell,impressive


----------



## tommo (Sep 13, 2009)

top day out, cheer fella, finished of with a nice drink in the pub sat on the lawn with the beating sun on our backs, well in the eyes for some lol

it was good thought, will pop a post up at some point


----------



## mr_bones (Sep 13, 2009)

Cheers 'diehardlove'. It is a nice place.

Good to meet you Tommo.

Here is a very short video panning round the top floor of the creche.


----------



## indy (Sep 13, 2009)

Small world mr bones good 2 see you...your vid takes ages mate?

Still don't know where that illusive room with green curtains is tho..lol


----------



## mr_bones (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Indy, good to bump into you and Robsey, not seen either of you in ages!

As for the video, its probably because i didnt compress it before uploading to photobucket.


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 13, 2009)

Lovely shots there..great purchase if you ask me..can I add a few of mine so as not to start another thread..
Admin



Corridors



Fridge..smelt a bit minging



Hospital radio studio?



Day room..very rotten floors



Huxley ward



Admin graff



Admin office carpet




I enjoyed my day at West Park very much and want to thank Mr Bones for an excellant tour.


----------



## mr_bones (Sep 13, 2009)

Those are some top notch shots there Klempner69. Awesome.


----------



## tommo (Sep 13, 2009)

stu pic one is really good fair play,nice to meet new peeps also

i might as well add some of mine here also if that ok!!,they not great, not done much above ground and its a whole diffrent world lol


----------



## mr_bones (Sep 13, 2009)

These are great Tommo, i am a bit confused as to how you managed that perspective in the padded cell!

Nice one.


----------



## rjg_scotland (Sep 13, 2009)

Some great shots there mr_bones et all. I'm glad you're happy with the camera, gives me a warm fuzzy feeling knowing it's being put to good use


----------



## tommo (Sep 13, 2009)

mr_bones said:


> These are great Tommo, i am a bit confused as to how you managed that perspective in the padded cell!
> 
> Nice one.



stu was on my shoulder and the 2 girls where on his lol, na i just lifted the tripod with camera to the ceilling and then used remote , about 50 pics later and then we did about 50 pics of the hoovers, my arms where killing


----------



## rjg_scotland (Sep 13, 2009)

t_o_m_m_o said:


> stu was on my shoulder and the 2 girls where on his lol, na i just lifted the tripod with camera to the ceilling and then used remote , about 50 pics later and then we did about 50 pics of the hoovers, my arms where killing



 it's quite an effective little trick isn't it, I should do it more.


----------



## tommo (Sep 13, 2009)

rjg_scotland said:


> it's quite an effective little trick isn't it, I should do it more.



wanted to try and get that cctv look from the pic, most new places now would have cctv on the high wall or ceiling,but would be even better with a wide angle lens

but like i said your arms ache after about 10 attempts and its not easy to keep the camera still, thats why there was so many blurred images, in the end i rested on the wall and the ceiling to lock it in place, still not that sharp though


----------



## chelle (Sep 14, 2009)

*West park*

Looks like you all had a great day....Stu was full of it when i got home from drag racing...........all his pics where good........sad looking place in parts with all those clothes & shoes....just like a pic from Auswitchz


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 14, 2009)

Simply beautiful. I never tire of see pics of WP, you guys have done an ace job. 
Tommo - what camera / lens are you using? you have really clean pics.


----------



## GE066 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm sure i've seen a couple of step ladders at WP, you could use them for your cctv interest. Nice idea


----------



## lost (Sep 14, 2009)

Excellent photos all of you. It's great to see some different perspectives of an oft photographed place.


----------



## mookster (Sep 14, 2009)

great photos you lot, I can't get enough of this place


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Sep 14, 2009)

am i seeing that right? admin with the door open?

great shots.


----------



## tommo (Sep 14, 2009)

UrbanX said:


> Simply beautiful. I never tire of see pics of WP, you guys have done an ace job.
> Tommo - what camera / lens are you using? you have really clean pics.




cheers, i got a canon 450d with a kit lens 18-55mm but 95% of my shots i just left at 18mm and moved the camera instead, just like using a primed lens,

i do need to get a 10-22mm lens at some point, will make the cctv shots look even better lol


----------



## vmlopes (Sep 14, 2009)

Anthillmob74 said:


> am i seeing that right? admin with the door open?
> 
> great shots.



Was wondering the exact same thing


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Sep 14, 2009)

vmlopes said:


> Was wondering the exact same thing



was mentioned on here recently its like swiss cheese but jesus may as well have a big neon welcome sign.....


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 14, 2009)

QUALITY shots from all of yous -great to see some new perspectives too!

Thanks for posting -enjoyed looking through these


----------



## tommo (Sep 14, 2009)

sorry one more, this was my fav, i really liked this one


----------



## GE066 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Anthillmob74 View Post
am i seeing that right? admin with the door open?



vmlopes said:


> Was wondering the exact same thing



The Admin door was closed last sunday morning, but i didn't investigate it closely to be honest. I have noticed some tightening up there though, the blue door near chapel has been re-secured. I also heard a lot of banging from somewhere. The security is there though, but not really interested in doing much. I saw some well dodgy characters at dawn on Sunday walking round, without being overly presumptive, they looked liked they were eyeing the place up for financial gain. Certainly no camera gear on them.


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 15, 2009)

some great pics there nice one thanks for sharing


----------



## drypulse (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's a few more from the same trip. Thanks for everyone who came was a great explore.


----------



## tommo (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice to meet ya drypulse, pic 2 looks the part, and pic 1 is spot on, can u image the last kid that played with that


----------



## chelle (Sep 15, 2009)

*west park*

Cant believe there is someone's hair on those rollers


----------



## v-w-chick (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice 1 guys TOMMO really love ur wheels chair photo 

cant wait to go here


----------



## SONAR (Oct 1, 2009)

Great shots here people, i'm new to all this but been to WP 4 times. My pics will be up at somepoint soon!


----------

